# Ladyfingers - Barbie & Ken QUICKIE KNITTING PATTERNS



## Ladyfingers

QUICKIE BARBIE SKIRT:

#3 double-pointed or circular needles

Cast on 18 stitches. Rib 4 rows.
NOTE: You do not need to place markers to increase for the hips.
Next Row: Knit 2, increase, Knit 4, increase, Knit 2, increase, Knit 4, increase, Knit 2 = 22 sts.
Purl with no increase.
Next row: Knit 3, increase, Knit 4, increase, Knit 4, increase, Knit 4, increase, Knit 3 = 26 sts.
Knit and increase in the first and last stitch - 28 sts.
Purl with no increase.
Work 18 rows in any pattern, as follows:
Stockinete stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) or
Garter stitch (knit every row) or
Rib stitch (K1, P1 across the rows)
To finish skirt, knit 4 rows in garter stitch. Bind off. Sew back seam.

QUICKIE BARBIE or KEN LONG PANTS:

#3 double-pointed or circ needles for Barbie 
#5 needles for Ken

Work same as skirt above until there are 26 stitches on the needle.
Next four knit rows: Increase in first and last stitches on every knit row.
Purl back, with no increase.
There are 34 stitches on the needle.
Knit and increase in the first and last stitch = 36 sts.
Purl with no increase.
Divide for legs:
Knit 18 stitches, TURN, purl back on these same 18 stitches - for right leg.
Work in stockinet stitch for 28 rows.
Work in garter stitch (knit every row) for 4 rows. Bind off. Sew leg seam.
Go back to center of garment and knit across the remaining 18 stitches for the left leg. Work for 28 rows. Garter stitch for 4 rows. Bind off. Sew leg seam and continue sewing back seam to the waist.

QUICKIE BARBIE or KEN BERMUDA SHORTS:

#3 double-point or circ for Barbie 
#5 needles for Ken

Work same as long pants (above).
Divide for legs:
Knit 18 stitches, TURN, purl back across the row.
Work in stockinet stitch for 14 rows.
Work in Garter stitch for 4 rows. Bind off. Sew leg seam.
Knit left leg. Bind off. Sew seam and continue to sew back seam to waist.

QUICKIE BARBIE or KEN JACKET/COAT:

#3 double-point or circ needles for Barbie 
#5 needles for Ken

Collar:
Cast on 27 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 12 rows .
Next row: Knit 8, Knit 3 together, Knit 5, Knit 3 together, Knit 8 = 23 sts.
NOTE: Keep first and last 3 stitches in garter stitch (knit all rows) for border of coat/jacket.
Body:
Knit 3 (border), purl across to last 3 stitches, Knit 3 (border).
Place Markers as follows:
Knit 5, PM, Knit 3, PM, Knit 7, PM, Knit 3, PM, Knit 5 = 23 sts.
Knit 3, Purl back across row to last 3 sts, Knit 3.
Knit and increase BEFORE and AFTER each marker (4 sts increased).
Knit 3, Purl back across row with no increase, to last 3 sts, Knit 3.
Continue these two rows until there are stitches on the needle as follows:
10 - marker - 13 - marker - 17 - marker - 13 - marker - 10 = 63 sts.
Sleeves:
Knit 10, remove marker, Knit 13, remove marker, TURN, purl back across ONLY the 13 sleeve stitches. Work in stockinet stitch on these 13 sleeve stitches for 12 rows. Then work in garter stitch for 6 rows. Bind off. Leave a strand of yarn to sew the sleeve seam.
Attach yarn after completed sleeve and knit across 17 stitches for the back of the coat/jacket, remove marker, Knit 13 sleeve stitches, remove marker, TURN, PURL back across ONLY the 13 sleeve stitches. Work in stockinet stitch for 12 rows, then garter stitch for 6 rows. Bind off. Leave a strand to sew sleeve seam. Attach yarn at end of completed sleeve and knit the remaining 10 stitches.

Body of Coat/Jacket - continued:
You should have 37 stitches on the needle after completing the sleeves.
Next Row: Knit 3 (border), purl across - Purl 2 together at each underarm area - purl to last 3 sts, Knit 3 (border). = 35 sts.

Work in stockinet stitch as follows:
For short coat/jacket: 2 inches.
For longer car coat/jacket: 2-¾ inches.
Full length coat: 4-½ inches.

QUICKIE BARBIE or KEN SWEATER:

#3 double-pointed or circ needles for Barbie 
#5 needles for Ken

NOTE: This sweater is worked the same as the Coat/Jacket above, EXCEPT instead of knitting 10 rows for the collar, you will work in ribbing - K1, P1 for 14 rows, and you dont have to work a border edge down the front.
Cast on 27 stitches. Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 10 rows.
Next Row: Knit 8, knit 3 together, Knit 5, knit 3 together, Knit 8 = 23 sts.
Place Markers:
Knit 5, PM, Knit 3, PM, Knit 7, PM, Knit 3, PM, Knit 5.
Purl with no increase.
Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (4 sts increased).
Purl with no increase.
Continue with these 2 rows until stitches are divided on needle as follows:
10 (right back), marker, 13 (sleeve), marker, 17 (front), marker, 13 (sleeve), marker, 10 (left back).
Sleeves:
Work ¾ or long sleeves same as Coat/Jacket pattern (above).
Finish sleeves with 4 rows in K1, P1 ribbing.
Body of Sweater:
35 stitches. Work in stockinet stitch for 12-14 rows. Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 6-8 rows. Bind off. Sew back seam and sleeve seams. Turn down ribbed turtleneck.

NOTE: For young children 6 and younger, do not knit ¾ or long sleeved sweaters, coats or dresses. Frustration occurs when the dolls fingers keep getting snagged on the knitting. Wait until the child is older before venturing into long sleeves - OR a sweater with a pattern other than plain stripes. I found - to my dismay - that anything with a fancy pattern is difficult for the child to dress her doll.

ALSO: Always dress Barbie feet-first. However, the Ken doll has plastic hair and face and the sweater can be put on over his head - with the two arms raised straight up. Fit the fingers through the sleeves and then just pull the sweater down over the dolls head.

QUICKIE BARBIE or KEN HAT:

#3 double-pointed or circ needles for Barbie 
#5 needles for Ken

Cast on 26 stitches. Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 10 rows. 
Knit 2 rows.
Next row: * Knit 2, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
Purl.
Next row: * Knit 1, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
Next Row: Knit 2 together across the row. Cut long strand. Thread on darning needle and draw needle through remaining stitches and pull up tightly. Knot securely and sew seam.


----------



## frankie2963

Those are so cute...great job!...


----------



## Typsknits

Another winner love it thanks so much for sharing all of your patterns!


----------



## smellysammy

More great outfits. You haven't mentioned the yarn you used in these patterns.


----------



## kippyfure

Wow you were busy!! Everything is so fantastic!!


----------



## wwrightson

Thanks for sharing your wonderful patterns. I have bookmarked all three that were posted today.


----------



## granje

Thankyou once more Elaine for so many great patterns.


----------



## mambo22

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Doubledee

Thanks so much for the patterns!


----------



## NCAknitter

more great patterns, thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maryanneg

Thank you so much Elaine for more of your marvelous patterns! I have ordered the new Lammily dolls for my grand nieces and am hoping to adapt the Barbie patterns to fit the new doll.


----------



## Granny2005

Thank you!!


----------



## Strickliese

nice - thank you


----------



## monic1953

When you say size 3 double pointed is it US or MM


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi everyone.....
I use #3 US circular needles. I have found that circular needles in sizes #1, 2, 3, and 5 work very well for doll clothes. I grew frustrated with the bamboo DP's when I was knitting in "tight" places, i.e., decreasing from bustline down to waist, and even when binding off with #1 needles. Two sets of bamboo DP's SNAPPED IN HALF due to the pressure I put on the needles to K1, Slip 1, PSSO (snap went the needle!). I finally found these tiny circular needles on Amazon.com (crafts section). I also found some adorable TINY balls of yarn in a bag of 8 various colors: Pastels, Metallic Party yarns, and Bright Colors. These tiny balls are about 2-inches long and 1-inch thick - and are perfect for doll clothes! They are wool/acrylic, #3 baby sport weight, and I really enjoy knitting with them, especially the metallic Party colors.

The patterns listed above were all knit with Knit Picks "Pallette" yarn (washable wool), #2 fine yarn, and various yarns in #3 baby sport or DK weight.

Sorry I forgot to put my normal heading on the above patterns:

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
Barbie & Ken - QUICKIE KNIT PATTERNS
April, 2014

Top & Long Skirt: Metallic yarn in various colors, pattern:
Knit 3 rows. Wrong Side: K1, *YO, K2 tog, continue from * across the row. Knit 2 rows. Change to main color yarn - Knit 6 rows. Change to a different metallic colored yarn.

Triangular Shawl: Various colored metallic yarn stripes. 

Dress #1: White basic top with capped sleeves, followed by 6 of the Pastel yarn colors in the following pattern: Stock.stitch 2 rows in yellow. Next Row: Attach next color - *K1, Slip 1 (yellow), continue across the row. Purl back, slipping the yellow and purling the new color. Stock. stitch 2 rows. Attach next color and continue as above until 6 colors have been used. Bind off. Sew back seam.

Jumpsuit #2: Main color down to the pant legs. Then use 3 of the pastel colors: Light green, light blue, dark blue in the following pattern: Attach light green,* K1, slip 1 (main color), continue across the row. Purl the light green stitch and slip the main color stitch. Stock.stitch 2 rows in light green. K1 in main color, Slip 1 (light green) across the row.
Stock.stitch 2 rows in main color. Add new color (light blue), K1 light blue, Slip 1 (main color) across the row. Purl back.
Stock.stitch 2 rows in light blue. Knit 1 (main color), Slip 1 (light blue) across. Purl back. Knit 1 (main color), Slip 1 (light blue) across. Purl back. Stock.Stitch 2 rows in main color. Continue with dark blue. 

Dress #3: White top with flared sleeves. Skirt in 3 pastel colors: yellow. peach, coral - knitting in the "Popcorn" stitch. Make a hemline ruffle in white by knitting in front and back of EACH stitch. Stock. stitch four rows. Bind off. Sew back seam.
Sun Hat/Easter Bonnet: With white cast on 26 sts. Knit 6 rows. Increase in every 3rd stitch across row. Knit 4 rows.
With yellow - garter stitch 2 rows for stripe. With white, increase in every 3rd stitch across row. Knit 4 rows. With peach - garter stitch 2 rows for stripe. With white, increase in every 3rd stitch across row. Knit 4 rows. With coral - garter stitcvh 2 rows for stripe. With white, increase in every 3rd stitch across row. Knit 4 rows. Bind off. Sew back seam, leaving a "donut hole". Put doll's hair through this hole and pull hat up onto her head. Dip the front brim down to "style" the hat.


----------



## glnwhi

thank you


----------



## kwharrod

Great outfits. Thanks!


----------



## oannejay

So nice to see Barbie dressed. So many lovely outfits, you are very creative!!!!!!


----------



## GrannyH

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pennypincher

You must have been VERY busy on your vacation with all the patterns you created and spending time with the kids. You must have a lot of energy. Thanks for some more cute patterns. Not very many people design for Ken, either.


----------



## Hannelore

These outfits again, are beautiful. Thank you so much for all your hard work and sharing them with us. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## itsmereilly

3rd/Last of Ladyfingers Patterns. Again it is a Microsoft 2007 Word Doc and if someone could turn it into a pdf and repost for everybody that would be great.

Beautiful outfits as always from Ladyfingers

Diane


----------



## Betty2012

Here's the PDF.


----------



## Pennypincher

Thank you Betty 2012 for the PDF of these patterns


----------



## knitterfish

Great patterns and happy to see what types of yarn were used. Just recently purchased some size 2 double pointed needles and stops for the ends.


----------



## knittingcanuk

Thank you for the lovely patterns. I have bookmarked this page!


----------



## deesnotes

Thanks so very much for sharing your great patterns and to those who created the word and PDF documents. My girls will be trilled with the dolls new clothes at Christmas. Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Daeanarah

HI Dee
You are welcome to the PDF and Merry Christmas to your girls.


----------



## MaryCarter

They are all fantastic....thanks for sharing the patterns too.


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway

This post makes me really nostalgic because my grandma and I used to knit rugs for my dolls when I was younger, but these clothes are on a whole new level. I love them! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Line1963

would really like to have these patterns if possible thank you .... [email protected]


----------



## Betty2012

Line1963 said:


> would really like to have these patterns if possible thank you .... [email protected]


They're on the first page of this thread, and there are links on the second page to download converted versions in Word and PDF formats. If you search KP, you'll find a lot of her other patterns, and many/most have been converted to easy to download documents.


----------



## Daeanarah

here you go pictures at the bottom


----------



## Wella

Thank you, I'm new and although I can knit and crochet, (I'm not so good white 'little' clothes, arthrosis of my hands, fingers). I surely will try to make these; 
Than you very much.


----------



## BrattyPatty

These are all beautiful. Thank you for puting these out fro us.


----------



## Daeanarah

here it is in PDF

ENjoy

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here you go. although I couldn't see a pattern for the shorts. Only some of the photos included, to make room.

ENjoy

Rhyanna


----------



## Nanamel14

Very nice outfits


----------



## Eichhornchen

These are wonderful patterns but I wish they were knit on straight needles. I don't like double pointed needles. Does anyone have Barbie and Ken knitting patterns with 2 needles?


----------



## Betty2012

You can convert circular patterns to flat in many, perhaps most, instances -- just have to take the time to envision what you need to do and if it looks like it's going to work. Personally, I don't like any more seams than necessary in anything, and especially not in tiny things like doll clothes. You might take a look at the stickatil patterns; there's a link and many, many photos of patterns on Ravelry at https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/sticka-till-barbie/patterns. I think I remember some of those being written to knit flat. It's a huge website to wade thru; that's why I suggested you might want to take a look at the Ravelry pages first. Good luck!


----------



## Eichhornchen

I love these patterns but hate double pointed needles. Doesn't anyone have Barbie and Kent knitting patterns using straight needles and worsted weight yarn?


----------



## Betty2012

Probably pretty limited. The straight needles -- sometimes. But using worsted reduces a lot of design options, because it's hard to get detailed shaping with that gauge. If I run into anything that looks promising, I'll post a link.


----------



## Eichhornchen

How do you get the free knitting patterns? Do you have patterns for worsted weight yarn and straight needles starting with size 3 and up?


----------



## Betty2012

I just search. Ravelry is a good place, but I haven't looked for Barbie clothes for some time on there. I started using the Sticka till patterns, and since I don't mind circular and finer yarn, they work fine for me. And of course there are all those lovely Ladyfingers patterns, too. There's an ABC (if I'm remembering correctly) site that has some, too, I think. I know I've gotten patterns for the 18" dolls from there.


----------



## Betty2012

This is very basic, but may work. It only uses #6 needles, so may use the lighter weight worsted: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/barbie-skirt
And here's a possibility, if you're looking for such a design  : https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1032-barbie-mermaid-tail
For Halloween? https://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/holbarbiewitch.htm

Good luck!


----------



## diobsession 2

wow They are just great. Wish I didn't dislike working with four needles so much.


----------



## Daeanarah

i can relate


----------

